# congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (3. August 2010)

*congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]*

So ein Müll ....

2,49€ am Tag ??!! Wenn man das mal hochrechnet ......
Okay ... bei Vodafone kosten 24h auch 3,95€ ....

Bis 1,50€ wärs noch okay.


----------



## Falk (3. August 2010)

*AW: congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]*

Wenn man es jeden Tag braucht sollte man nicht die Tagesflat als Tarif wählen.


----------



## Progs-ID (3. August 2010)

*AW: congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> So ein Müll ....
> 
> 2,49€ am Tag ??!! Wenn man das mal hochrechnet ......
> Okay ... bei Vodafone kosten 24h auch 3,95€ ....
> ...


Deswegen gibt es verschiedene Tarife, die man buchen kann. 

Ich habe auch einen Prepaid-Stick von einer anderen Firma, zahle jeden Monat den gleichen Betrag und habe noch jeden Monat eine 5000er Flat dabei. Ich bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## Hackman (3. August 2010)

*AW: congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]*

Die solten aml nen vernünftigen Datentarif zum Handy-Surfen einführen. Die Kombi-Flat wäre ja ganz nett, D-Netz auch, aber ich will mein Smartphone auch wie ein solches benutzen. Mir ein Rätsel wieso sie das nicht haben.


----------



## animus91 (4. August 2010)

*AW: congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]*

ALso bei Fpnic gibts ne Tagesflat für 2,50  und es werden max. 25 Euro im Monat angerechnet. Das ist doch um einiges Attraktiver.
Die Festnetz und Handyflat gibts doch meistens so für 6 Euro wenn ich mich nicht irre. (Bei simply auch mit D1 Netz)


----------



## etftrader (4. August 2010)

*Internet Daten-Angebote im Ausland (Italien)*

Hallo,

nutze für mich eine Flatrate L von O2 in Deutschland und bin zufrieden.

Wer aber im Ausland ebenfalls jederzeit online bleiben will, dem empfehle ich eine entsprechende Prepaid Daten Sim des jeweiligen Landes.

Habe eine Offerte von Prepaid-Global getestet, nämlich die *Prepaid Italien Daten SIM-Karte*.

Startguthaben beträgt *1 GB* und funkt im schnellen HSDPA-Netz von Hutchison u.a. in Italien.

Die Karten wurden bei connect und Computerbild bereits empfohlen.

Hier findet man mehr Details:

http://www.internet-ausland.de/prepaid-internet-in-italiens-schonsten-urlaubsgebieten/2010-06-06/

Ein Test, der sich für mich gelohnt hat.

Grüße aus Italien


----------



## Iceananas (7. August 2010)

*AW: congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]*

Von denen kommt erst was in Frage, wenn sie diesen Spinner aus ihrer Werbung verbannen ö.O


----------



## rodionmarx (7. August 2010)

*AW: congstar Kombi-Flat & Prepaid Internet Stick: Du willst es, du kriegst es [ANZEIGE]*

Ja, habe auch Fonic und als ich das Angebot gelesen habe, schon vor Monaten, habe ich auch gleich bei congstar zugeschlagen, da ich ein eingebautes HSDPA-Modem habe, habe ich natürlich nur die Karte ohne Stick bestellt. So und jetzt die Gründe, wieso die Karte seitdem in der Ecke herumliegt:

1. Wenn man nur das Starterpaket holt ohne den Stick (weil man zum Beispiel schon einen besitzt), dann kann man die Tagesflat nicht aktivieren, die gibt es da einfach nicht.
2. Für alle die jetzt glauben, es gibt für 2,50 HSDPA in D-Netz-Qualität sei gewahrnt. Es steht ganz klar: "UMTS" und UMTS ist kein HSDPA und so ist es auch! Also aufpassen!

Schönen Gruß und lest das Kleingedruckte  ,
Rodion


----------

